# pyTivo error code 400 when downloading



## Bob Lee (May 14, 2000)

All of a sudden I can no longer download any video content via pyTivo...each time I try now I receive an "Error - 400" message. This just started happening today, as I downloaded a bunch of shows yesterday with no problems. It looks like there was a Tivo update which occurred today to enable "Flingo", so I was wondering if this might have something to do with the problem. Anyone else experience this and/or can help me debug the issue? It happens with pyTivo running under either Mac/OS or Windows. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

Bob Lee said:


> All of a sudden I can no longer download any video content via pyTivo...each time I try now I receive an "Error - 400" message. This just started happening today, as I downloaded a bunch of shows yesterday with no problems. It looks like there was a Tivo update which occurred today to enable "Flingo", so I was wondering if this might have something to do with the problem. Anyone else experience this and/or can help me debug the issue? It happens with pyTivo running under either Mac/OS or Windows. Thanks in advance to anyone who can help!


I've been struggling with the same issue! I'm new to pyTivo, so I haven't tried any transfers until today. I've tried to do all kinds of things (open firewall ports, add settings to pytivo.conf), but nothing seems to work. I can see the NPL for both of my TiVos, but get the "Error - 400" message when I try to do a transfer. I even tried TiVo Desktop and was unable to do transfers with that software.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526311#post9526311


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I expect this will be fixed promptly, so I'll give it the rest of the day or so. If it's not fixed by then, I'll break pyTivo so it works.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought about using pyTivo to pull files after seeing the TD transfer problem threads. Guess I'll just have to sit tight for a little while. I too expect it to be fixed shortly.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TCF user and hero genius notting explains it all.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9526322#post9526322


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

So, I tried forcing the daily call, and then rebooting. No fix yet. <sigh> Guess I gotta get on it, then...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

OK, a workaround is in my repos now.


----------



## markmarz (Feb 3, 2002)

Thank you! :up::up::up:


----------



## rileyrd (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is the reason:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2013-02...campaign=Feed:+ZatzNotFunny+(Zatz+Not+Funny!)


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

VideoReDo will not function with an incorrect system date/time. -- Edit - that seems to be incorrect. I just had to restart VideoReDo.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No one need be using incorrect system dates *shudder*, at least not for pyTivo. Just update to my latest version.


----------



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

OK! Got it done! Warning to others, don't try to just update your old pytivo with changes to togo.py. After I finally reinstalled everything (which wasn't too bad -- much improvement in the instructions and procedures!) all is now well and my date/time is correct.

I can't believe what a wonderful community this is. A fix to Tivo Desktop is available as well now (my husband uses Tivo Desktop) and my computers are up and running with PyTIvo.

No thanks to Tivo themselves. OK, it is a weekend, but what were you thinking? The end of the world would come before Valentine's Day in 2013? 

Thank goodness I didn't waste much time trying to figure out what went wrong. I immediately did a search because we hadn't done anything to our systems and found out what was going on. This is nothing I could help with, but others could and did! 

I love my Tivos and I love PyTivo and I love being able to watch what I want when I want and where I want.

Thanks again!

Judy


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

judyn said:


> ...
> No thanks to Tivo themselves. OK, it is a weekend, but what were you thinking? The end of the world would come before Valentine's Day in 2013?
> 
> ...


Perhaps all of the TiVo programmers were Mayan?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> I'll break pyTivo so it works.


Use the sledgehammer.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> No one need be using incorrect system dates *shudder*, at least not for pyTivo. Just update to my latest version.


This is happen to me now to, and I don't use kmttg. So it sounds like the recommended solution is to reinstall pyTivo then. Where exactly is it located? I hope I can remember how to install it, as I remember I had some trouble the first time figuring out how to install it.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

If you're not already running kmttg or pytivo the "recommended" solution is the extremely simple fix for TivoDesktop given by morac in this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9527463#post9527463
If this takes you to the first post in the thread, just go to post #30.

This may require the latest version of TDP to work.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

timckelley said:


> This is happen to me now to, and I don't use kmttg. So it sounds like the recommended solution is to reinstall pyTivo then. Where exactly is it located? I hope I can remember how to install it, as I remember I had some trouble the first time figuring out how to install it.


And if you've been using pyTivo and want to continue, you can find directions on how to install here:
http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/PyTivo#Installation

To upgrade, it's generally safe to extract the compressed pytivo package over top of the existing installation, provided you stop the pytivo server first.

If you have trouble following the wiki, let people know which OS install directions you're using and which steps are hanging you up. I've been working on improving the windows version of late.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

gonzotek said:


> ........
> To upgrade, it's generally safe to extract the compressed pytivo package over top of the existing installation, provided you stop the pytivo server first.
> ........


Safe unless you're running Win7 or Win8 and your install folder is in the Program Files (or Program Files (x86)) folder tree, in which case Windows is likely to fool you into thinking it replaced the existing files, when it actually didn't. This occurs even if you're running in an admin account.

In that case the safe way is to delete all the pyTivo files except those you need to keep (e.g., pytivo.conf and ffmpeg.exe) before doing the extraction.

Which is why I don't install pyTivo in that folder tree.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

dlfl said:


> Safe unless you're running Win7 or Win8 and your install folder is in the Program Files (or Program Files (x86)) folder tree, in which case Windows is likely to fool you into thinking it replaced the existing files, when it actually didn't. This occurs even if you're running in an admin account.
> 
> In that case the safe way is to delete all the pyTivo files except those you need to keep (e.g., pytivo.conf and ffmpeg.exe) before doing the extraction.
> 
> Which is why I don't install pyTivo in that folder tree.


The windows install directions in the wiki have recommended for some time against putting it in program files or program files(x86) because of pytivo.conf issues. I've just updated them to note issues with upgrading as well.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Fortunately in my case, I'm running it from Windows XP.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, out of curiosity, I installed TiVo desktop, and while I enjoyed how easy it is to install, and how user friendly it is to use, I noticed three glaring problems with it:

1) It won't let me directly store shows on my NAS, like pyTiVo will
2) I don't think it'll let me do nested foldering shows, like pyTiVo will. Well I did try to create a shortcut to a folder in the Now Playing folder of TiVo desktop, and it does give me access to the shows in it, but it displays all the shows next to show that aren't foldered, basically shoving all my shows next to each other, and displaying like there's no foldering structure
3) Every once in a while it gets locked up, while it gets busy reading all the shows on my TiVos. But pyTiVo never does this.

At this point, I think I'll probably install a fresh copy of pyTiVo instead of going the TiVo Desktop route.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Well, out of curiosity, I installed TiVo desktop, and while I enjoyed how easy it is to install, and how user friendly it is to use, I noticed three glaring problems with it:
> 
> 1) It won't let me directly store shows on my NAS, like pyTiVo will
> 2) I don't think it'll let me do nested foldering shows, like pyTiVo will. Well I did try to create a shortcut to a folder in the Now Playing folder of TiVo desktop, and it does give me access to the shows in it, but it displays all the shows next to show that aren't foldered, basically shoving all my shows next to each other, and displaying like there's no foldering structure
> ...


In my My TiVo Recordings folder I have shortcuts to several folders.

Each folder resides on a single NTFS partition which uses all of a 2TB drive.

Inside each folder are other folders, and folders inside of those.

For instance, in the MTR folder is a shortcut to Zero-M, inside that is ABC, inside that is Castle, and inside that are episodes of Castle moved from the MTR folder.

When I go to a TiVo's NPL, the MTR folder shows up labled with the computer name. Inside it is the Zero-M folder, inside that is ABC, inside that is Castle, inside that are the actual shows.

Would I prefer being able to get Desktop to copy a Castle episode directly to \Castle? Of course, especially if it were as part of a batch file that would do that and then copy a Merlin episode to the target of My TiVo Recordings\N-Z\SyFy\Merlin\ instead of me having to move them manually, but I can present them on the NPL sorted into their own folders.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh, I guess I didn't test what it would look like from a TiVo, but in the NPL on the actual computer that has TiVo desktop installed, it didn't seem to show the folders separated like that.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Oh, I guess I didn't test would it would look like from a TiVo, but in the NPL on the actual computer that has TiVo desktop installed, it didn't seem to show the folders separated like that.


You mean the screen that first comes up when you launch Desktop?

Yeah, that's just a flat file list for some reason.

These things happen when software is designed and tested without any input from me.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It _used_ to be that TD presented a flattened hierarchy to the TiVo (and pyTivo did some tricks to deal with this), which I guess is why that screen is still that way.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> It _used_ to be that TD presented a flattened hierarchy to the TiVo (and pyTivo did some tricks to deal with this), which I guess is why that screen is still that way.


I've noticed that if I have a shortcut to another drive in the MTR folder on the PC and that drive doesn't happen to be connected at the time that Desktop won't open properly when I try to launch it.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well, I did wind up installing the latest version of pyTiVo, and everything is working nicely now.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Well it's not working nicely anymore. Often the browser screen shows this error:

Unable to Connect to TiVo

"pyTivo was unable to connect to the TiVo at <my ip address>.

This is most likely caused by an incorrect Media Access Key. Please return to the Web Configuration page and double check your tivo_mak setting."

Yet the MAK is fine. I wind up having to restart pyTiVo, but the same error keeps happening. Though once I actually got Error 401.

Is everybody else's pyTiVo working?

This error is preventing anything from transferring right now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Well it's not working nicely anymore. Often the browser screen shows this error:
> 
> Unable to Connect to TiVo
> 
> ...


I use Desktop, but also got a MAK error today, had to re-enter it.

Maybe it was something about the time change?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Try rebooting the TiVo. Although most likely it's a network problem.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I get the same error, no matter which TiVo I pick. My network seems to be working fine though, in the sense that I can access other computers and my NAS, and if I restart pyTiVo, I can see the TiVos fine. But once I try to transfer anything, these errors occur.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I wonder if it has to do with how I reinstalled pyTiVo. I extracted over the existing directory, as I was told, but I did back up pytivo.conf and pytivo.conf.dist before doing that, and I then restored those files back after the reinstall, so I wouldn't have to redo them. I wonder if that goofed up anything.

The funny thing is; yesterday I could transfer files.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's hard to see how restarting helps, unless you have some weird firewall behavior that lets through the early connections and then clamps down. Or, maybe if your TiVos' IPs are rapidly changing, leaving pyTivo with the wrong idea of where they are. I can't imagine why that would happen, but I don't know anything about your network, and it's at least theoretically possible.

I doubt that extracting over the old directory would be the issue; but on the other hand, you might as well blow it away, and extract to an empty directory (copying pyTivo.conf out and back, as before -- but there's no reason to save pyTivo.conf.dist; it's just an example file).

Hmm... I suppose your previous version might be old enough to predate the reorganization of the Admin plugin? What does your pyTivo.conf look like?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> I doubt that extracting over the old directory would be the issue; but on the other hand, you might as well blow it away, and extract to an empty directory (copying pyTivo.conf out and back, as before -- but there's no reason to save pyTivo.conf.dist; it's just an example file).


Okay, I did exactly this, and it seemed to do the trick. The 5 shows I transferred last night worked. Thanks for suggesting this.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

wmcbrine said:


> ........
> I doubt that extracting over the old directory would be the issue.........


It will usually cause problems on Win7 if the directory is in the Program Files or Program Files (x86) folder. The current pyTivo wiki install instructions advise against using such locations. I strongly suspect the same applies to Win8 and Vista. Not sure about Win XP.


----------



## tiga31328 (Jan 7, 2012)

wmcbrine said:


> OK, a workaround is in my repos now.


Thanks!


----------



## tiga31328 (Jan 7, 2012)

timckelley said:


> I get the same error, no matter which TiVo I pick. My network seems to be working fine though, in the sense that I can access other computers and my NAS, and if I restart pyTiVo, I can see the TiVos fine. But once I try to transfer anything, these errors occur.


Thanks!


----------



## tiga31328 (Jan 7, 2012)

dlfl said:


> It will usually cause problems on Win7 if the directory is in the Program Files or Program Files (x86) folder. The current pyTivo wiki install instructions advise against using such locations. I strongly suspect the same applies to Win8 and Vista. Not sure about Win XP.


Thanks!


----------

